# Is there any kind of colour chart for cats?



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

Even though our two Siamese cat colours are basic is there a colourchart which you can get from somewhere or do you have to guess what the colours are when you have kittens?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a lovely idea! I'd like one of those! Mai Tai's breeder told me that if I put her with a red point male I could most likely get tortie point kittens (she's blue point and her parents are both seal tabby)
There must be some genetic thing behind all the colour points so it would be nice to know what to expect from any given mating.
I bet it's complicated though:001_unsure:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

You could try messybeast.com, they have a lot of genetics info. If you know what colours/patterns both parents carry then you can predict, its not complete guess work. You can sometimes work out exactly what colours a cat carries from their parents especially if they are dilute colours


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

there is a lot of stuff on genetics - I've just started getting into this and have a friend/mentor who explained it all to me. Also I got a booklet from my breed club that expalined it all. 
Basically

red boy x blue girl = seal boys and seal tortie girls
red boy (carrying blue) x blue girl = seal and blue boys and seal tortie and blue tortie girls
red boy (carrying choclate) x blue girl = seal boys and seal torie girls
red boy (carrying blue and chocolate) x blue girl = seal and blue boys and seal tortie and blue tortie girls

if your girl carries chocolate then with

red boy = seal boys seal tortie girls
red boy (+blue) = seal and blue boys and seal tortie and blue tortie girls
red boy (+choc) = seal and chocolate boys and seal tortie and chocolate tortie girls
red boy (+ Blue & choc) = seal, blue ,and choc boys and seal tortie, blue tortie, and chocolate tortie girls


tabby is different as if you have the tabby gene you are a tabby as it is dominant (you can't carry tabby), so if neither dam nor sire is a tabby no tabby kittens possible - if either mum or dad is a tabby then 50% chance of tabby kittens, two tabby parents most will be tabby depending on whether the parents carry one or two copies of the tabby genes. It can get complicated.

If the op tells me the colours she is intersted in I'll try to post those too

Hope this helps


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow that is really interesting,  and helpful,


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

spid said:


> there is a lot of stuff on genetics - I've just started getting into this and have a friend/mentor who explained it all to me. Also I got a booklet from my breed club that expalined it all.
> 
> if your girl carries chocolate then with
> 
> ...


Also lilac boys and lilac tortie girls


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Basic colours and their inheritance are the same in all breeds - Siamese are pointed because they have a colour modifying gene (the siamese gene, denoted as cs) that causes the colour to be temperature sensitive, so that the cooler areas (the "points") are darker than the warmer areas of the body. Of course, this gene also causes blue eyes.
Burmese also have a colour modifying gene (the burmese gene, cb), but the effect is far less than the Siamese, so Burmese are only very slightly "pointed", but black is modified to brown, and the other colours are paler than in most breeds. Tonkinese are intermediate between the 2 so their colour is also intermediate between Siamese and Burmese.

Once you know the basics it's not really too complicated to work out what colours / patterns are possible from any given mating.



lymorelynn said:


> What a lovely idea! I'd like one of those! Mai Tai's breeder told me that if I put her with a red point male I could most likely get tortie point kittens (she's blue point and her parents are both seal tabby)
> There must be some genetic thing behind all the colour points so it would be nice to know what to expect from any given mating.
> I bet it's complicated though:001_unsure:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Fire away - there are at least two of us on here who are capable of working all that out from first principles, just ask!

Mods - perhaps we could have a sticky "ask genetics questions here" thread to use KK's expertise? 

Liz


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> Also lilac boys and lilac tortie girls


Ah, yes forgot to turn the page!


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

LOL - i'm sure you know just as much as me!



lizward said:


> Fire away - there are at least two of us on here who are capable of working all that out from first principles, just ask!
> 
> Mods - perhaps we could have a sticky "ask genetics questions here" thread to use KK's expertise?
> 
> Liz


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

wow interesting

what is the rarest colour?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

haven't got a scooby!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> LOL - i'm sure you know just as much as me!


Modesty forbids 

Liz


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi, thought you may be able to help me = what will I get from silver/black tabby boy and blue/cream girl? Any idea


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Silver is a modifyer not a colour and is dominant but that is all i understand about silver - i assume by blue/cream you mean blue tortie so

if the boy carries nothing else (or chocolate)

seal (black) or red boys 
seal or seal tortie girls

statistically talking 50% will be tabby 

if the boy carries blue/dilute (or dilute and chocolate) then

seal, blue, red or cream boys
seal, blue, seal tortie or blue tortie girls

that's what I think - i hope I'm right


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

thats great thank you - boy carries chocolate. Will post kittens on here when they arrive cant wait to see what colours we have!! so exciting!! Really need to do some more reading on genetics but it can get really complicated.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

does the girl carry chocolate too?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

abbscats said:


> Hi, thought you may be able to help me = what will I get from silver/black tabby boy and blue/cream girl? Any idea


Depends what the boy carries - what colour are his parents? But you can certainly expect silver kittens and also red boys and tortie girls.

Liz


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

yes, just about anything is possible from that mating - silvers, smokes, selfs, tabbies - lovely!



lizward said:


> Depends what the boy carries - what colour are his parents? But you can certainly expect silver kittens and also red boys and tortie girls.
> 
> Liz


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

girl carries chocolate too but 80% blue and blue cp and boy 80% are silver tabby / silver spotted and then 10% black smoke and choc so a good mixture so will be a surprise to see what we get - cant wait.

I plan to use this boy with my silver tabby girl who only have silver black in pedigree so would you say that majority of the kittens from them would be silver/black?


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

would only the parents colours be relevant or can it come from grandparents / great grandparents too?


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

abbscats said:


> girl carries chocolate too but 80% blue and blue cp and boy 80% are silver tabby / silver spotted and then 10% black smoke and choc so a good mixture so will be a surprise to see what we get - cant wait.
> 
> I plan to use this boy with my silver tabby girl who only have silver black in pedigree so would you say that majority of the kittens from them would be silver/black?


yes I think they would


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

abbscats said:


> would only the parents colours be relevant or can it come from grandparents / great grandparents too?


only thing relevant from parents is whether dilute or solid etc is carried on from them x

for instance, if dad of stud is a silver but the stud isn't and nor is the girl then you will not get silver kittens as it just won't be carried.

However is dad of stud is blue and boy is black for instance the dilute can be carried on - but colour wise the only things that really matter are the 2 you are mating - you just need to know carried traits if you can from your breeder x


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

This is an excellent basic guide to cat genetics (colours and patterns)

Cat Colours and Patterns - Plain English Version


----------

